# Help with newborn weight please



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

OK spot the only surviving kitten seem fine . born at 74 grams so small then went up to 77 then 78. now i just weighed him again75? he is feeding and strong and seems fine. so any help please?:confused1:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

How old is he and how long did you wait in betwene weighings? Did you weigh him at the same time as you had done the day before? They can fluctuate throughout the day, and if the kitten is still very very young, it's not uncommon for them to lose a little weight in the first 24-48 hours.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

born 1am 2nd of jun so bearly a day old. im just so worrid as the rest died ( mum was rescued so was not in a good state of health )


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Like human babies, kittens often don't put weight on in the first day or so. Try to weigh him at the same time each day, and he should start gaining 10g a day or more when he's 2-3 days old.

He's pretty small at 74g but hopefully he will start growing.

http://catvet.homestead.com/raising_healthy_kittens.pdf


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you I will weigh him same time from now on . x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Could we have a picture of him/her please


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've just had a look back at my birth charts for last year's kittens, and my smallest was 72 grams. That's really quite small for a kitten, but she's doing well!

Let us know what the weight is today. I weigh every 12 hours for the first few weeks so that I can more accurately chart the weight gain.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

This morning he had gone up a gram so 76 g now. hes still strong and seems fine. I hope he continues to gain now . Calisi his mum needs a bit of happyness after all shes been throw. Here is the photo. bit blurry on the kitten as there is a blanket that hangs down in front of this and i had to put camara around the side of it x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

aww!
Thats such a nice photo of mummy and baby


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good news hes back up to 78g and ....................he did his first purrrr


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah bless, mummy is adorable. good luck with the little one.
michelle x


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

83 grams this morning wooohooo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Bless him, he looks so tiny, i am so glad he is putting weight on and not losing it, i have every thing crossed for this little fighter xxxxx_


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Adorable picture, and I do hope that this little chap will continue to thrive and grow strong especially as he has no competition for mum's milk or attention.
Can you link me to the thread with info about her story?


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is her Face book page Calisi the Rescue cat | Facebook
thanks we realy want this little lad to grow in to a big bouncy kitten ,hes so special to both me and Calisi his mum xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

vinya12 said:


> This is her Face book page Calisi the Rescue cat | Facebook
> thanks we realy want this little lad to grow in to a big bouncy kitten ,hes so special to both me and Calisi his mum xxx


Thanks Vinya....I did have a trawl through your previous posts to catch up on the story, what a sad tale, hopefully with a happy ending for the last kitten and gorgeous mum. Is this kitten the one with twisted tendons on his front legs?
Does all this mean that you will be keeping mum and kitten or is that not possible?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely photo of mum and baby :001_wub: Good to hear that he is now putting on weight and I hope he continues to do well. What a lot you have been through in the past few days


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

the kitten with the twisted tendons died. this one was the suprize baby born 10 hours late lol . I am starting to think i wont be able to part with them. I already think the word of mum and baby so we will see. I have promest calisi i will never let anything bad ever happen to her again or her son.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Best wishes to Calisi and baby, the little ones have such a strong will to survive. Good luck.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

89 grams now, wooo hooo am so happy


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

95 grams this morning


----------

